# Go SIOUX!!



## clarkend (Sep 25, 2003)

Sorry Goldy!! 

This loss may not be a terrible thing for the Gophs as far as heading to the NCAAs....I still hate em though!! Those ND boys sure came up big again last night. They sure have some firepower.

Go Sioux!!

Clarkie


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Sioux Rock! Man are they gamers!

:jammin:

Ryan

.


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

4-1 Sioux 15:00 left in Second period, but Sioux being outshot!

Spoiler92


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Powerplay goal, now 5-1 Sioux with about 5 min to go in the 2nd

Spoiler92


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

5-2 Sioux now, powerplay goal for St.Cloud with about 3 min to go in 2nd


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

St.Cloud goal with 14:53 left in 3rd, 5-3 Sioux now
Shots on goal St.Cloud 29, UND 25

Spoiler92


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, its over!

Sioux win 5-3 but were outshot! about 40-29

Spoiler92


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

My school couldn't pull through. At least these last two games they played were exciting to watch.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Go UND :beer:


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

My son and I will be there this weekend for the west region tournament. Hope they beat the Wolverines and then the Gophers.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

My brother said it was a great game. Wish i could have been there


----------



## madhunt (Dec 28, 2004)

Yeah, well watch out for the Badgers. lOT OF GETTING EVEN FOR WCHA TOURNAMENT-WE FOUND OUT SAT. NIGHT THE BOYS GOT GOOD WILLPOWER. WAS A GREAT GAME-WILL BE EVEN BETTER WITH 4X OVERTIME WITH "SIOUX" Less than 2 weeks till there defeat. Which ones. Depends on You. Good luck. Me I am for the "GO BIG RED". By the way-anyone got tickets-email me-no longer got the good connections. HAHA.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Go UND :beer:


They'll continue their march to the ultimate prize! :beer:

With most of the serious competition out, the road will be MUCH easier! oke:

:stirpot:


----------



## Team 870 (Mar 2, 2006)

no offense, souix they're lucky the gophers had a bad couple of games!!!


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

yeah they are terrible :roll: ....and are in the frozen four.


----------



## BBlead (Feb 25, 2006)

Dude, hate to break it to ya, but last time i checked nobody cared who made the frozen four, they only care about the winner, so when the sioux win ( which they won't)( see last year) hit me back. :beer:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I pretty much bleed green.

And BBlead, I think there are rules against bringing up past championships to compensate for present tournaments, but if you insist-let me do the honors...

Seven NCAA championships.

You have some catching up to do, and it's just not your year! Plus, Minnesota's 2002 championship had some horrible rufferees. Adam Hauser deserved death by firing squad in my eyes when I watched the games in the tournament that year. I was so angry at his cheap shots that I wrote him a really nasty e-mail (that's what the commentators get for giving out his address on public television during an interview), which he so graciously responded to! If they had decent referees at the games that year, Minnesota couldn't have come out on top without Hauser and Co. taking cheap shots at every player without getting called for any of them. It just plain wasn't called fairly.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

See you in Milwaukee


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Ranger_Compact Posted:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I pretty much bleed green.





> Ranger_Compact said:
> 
> 
> > I have a new idol, his name is Mike Vannelli! I want to be like Mike.
> ...


 :lol: NOW THAT'S WHAT I CALL DEDICATION.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

key phrase: *pretty much*


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

:withstupid:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

RC
Are you going to the games next weekend


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

By the way, Goldy's Pal...nice quote job! I think you left a little out, the reason why I was an ashamed fan was because of the cheap shot that Parise took against the Gopher defenseman that night-it was completely uncalled for. Here is the link, if you read my posts, you will see why I said that:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=19422

Unless my boyfriend received time off of work and tickets to the games for a suprise propose to me, I won't be going there. He joined the Marines, and is leaving for basic very soon, I want to spend every minute with him that I can in a day. So I won't be leaving town at all until he is gone, that even includes missing the fish fry and hunting with my dad this weekend.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Hoytshooter (Mar 22, 2006)

go boston college


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

uke:


----------

